# Turning old wardrobe into vivarium



## Naginilev (Apr 17, 2017)

I am thinking of turning it into a vivarium , what do you think ?


----------



## Ruairidh (Nov 15, 2015)

Worth a shot, what's going to be housed in it?


----------



## Naginilev (Apr 17, 2017)

Ruairidh said:


> Worth a shot, what's going to be housed in it?


A corn snake

Will post puctures when I finished.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Easy to do remove doors seal all edges with aquatic silicon get some glass runners from like b&q order glass for doors that's about it I did one for my Kimberly rock monitor two/three years ago and still doing a great job for less than £50 all in.


----------



## Naginilev (Apr 17, 2017)

Lozmick geckos said:


> Easy to do remove doors seal all edges with aquatic silicon get some glass runners from like b&q order glass for doors that's about it I did one for my Kimberly rock monitor two/three years ago and still doing a great job for less than £50 all in.


What about ventilation?
5 or 6 centimiter holes will be enough?


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I brought a pack of 4 vents of ebay. Ws only a few quid. And then had to buy a hole saw drill bit. Mine was 70mm. Just make sure it says the size you need in the description.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't have any as such just a few holes drilled into it on the bottom plinth and the roof


----------



## Naginilev (Apr 17, 2017)

wagg said:


> I brought a pack of 4 vents of ebay. Ws only a few quid. And then had to buy a hole saw drill bit. Mine was 70mm. Just make sure it says the size you need in the description.





Lozmick geckos said:


> I didn't have any as such just a few holes drilled into it on the bottom plinth and the roof


Thank you both,

Cheers


----------



## Naginilev (Apr 17, 2017)

Ruairidh said:


> Worth a shot, what's going to be housed in it?





Lozmick geckos said:


> Easy to do remove doors seal all edges with aquatic silicon get some glass runners from like b&q order glass for doors that's about it I did one for my Kimberly rock monitor two/three years ago and still doing a great job for less than £50 all in.





wagg said:


> I brought a pack of 4 vents of ebay. Ws only a few quid. And then had to buy a hole saw drill bit. Mine was 70mm. Just make sure it says the size you need in the description.


Hi, 

I installed acrylic in the doors and put 2 shelves, 

I moved it 3 days ago and it was moving up and down inspecting all places, I would find it in different places at different times of the day,

I tought the wardrobe would be solid wood, but it's made of chipboard?

I read pine and cedar is toxic for snakes, I don't know what wood would be in it, 

Would it be safe for my snake?

Kind regards,


----------

